# Instituto Superior Tecnológico



## Fifirifi

Estoy escribiendo mi curriculum y nosé como traducir en inglés:
Instituto Superior Tecnológico....

Si alguien me podría ayudar, se lo agradecería mucho!


----------



## jacoquito

Fifirifi said:


> Estoy escribiendo mi curriculum y nosé como traducir en inglés:
> Instituto Superior Tecnológico....
> 
> Si alguien me podría ayudar, se lo agradecería mucho!


 
La respuesta que ofrezco es una posibilidad, es posible que hayan otras opciones.

Instituto Superior Tecnológico = Higher Institute of Technology.  

jacoquito.


----------



## Fifirifi

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

IST es parte del nombre del centro de estudios, no lo traduciría.
Solo incluiría una nota "Technical school/institute"


----------



## Gerard Samuel

I think an "Instituto Superior" is what we call a "College" in the United States. The "superior" means that it is higher education, i.e. it comes after high school, but it is a smaller institution than a university.


----------



## Fifirifi

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## belema78

Hola a todos, estoy tratando de traducir un certificado de ingenieria industrial y no se como traducir "instituto tecnologico superior de xalpa" alguien podria ayudarme?  muchas gracias!


----------



## sara.arnoux

Xalapa Graduate Institute of Technology


----------



## belema78

muchas gracias!!


----------



## coolbrowne

Hmm...si me permiten:





sara.arnoux said:


> Xalapa Graduate Institute of Technology


Me suena más _sin_ "Graduate" (que generalmente indica postgrado):
*Xalapa Institute of Technology*​Saludos


----------



## belema78

ah ok, porque esta es una universidad, el hecho de poner "institute" lo deja claro?

que tal:  Technological Institute of Xalapa ???


----------



## coolbrowne

No me suena (cambiar el orden no lo hace "más americano").





belema78 said:


> que tal: Technological Institute of Xalapa ???


Fíjate que la forma de mi sugerencia, Xalapa *Institute of Technology* está presente en nombres de instituciones americanas muy conocidas (MIT, Caltech, Georgia Tech)

Saludos


----------



## belema78

oh ya veo, muchas gracias coolbrowne y sara por su ayuda!


----------

